# Reputations



## DANCER (Jul 6, 2014)

I was researching a subject when I came across one that seemed very helpful. I became interested in this member and decided to read all of this member's posts. I was surprised to find that he had been banned from the forum and the first five pages were totally devoted to dis this person. Referring to him as a fraud, troublemaker and much worse. Problem is that all the other pages are devoted to praising him for his helpfulness and this only stops when he makes reference to results that the moderators have disagreed with him. Is this the kind of treatment one can expect if one believes he has more knowledge than the moderator?/ A total destruction of his reputation? No thank you, I don't intend to add my knowledge by posting help least I share that member's fate. I will use the forum to gather knowledge but please don't even expect my help.


----------



## rickbb (Jul 6, 2014)

I don't know anything of which you speak or the person involved, but I can say that knowing the mods here that there is more than a small chance that there is more to the story than what was posted for all to read.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jul 6, 2014)

DANCER said:


> I was researching a subject when I came across one that seemed very helpful. I became interested in this member and decided to read all of this member's posts. I was surprised to find that he had been banned from the forum and the first five pages were totally devoted to dis this person. Referring to him as a fraud, troublemaker and much worse. Problem is that all the other pages are devoted to praising him for his helpfulness and this only stops when he makes reference to results that the moderators have disagreed with him. Is this the kind of treatment one can expect if one believes he has more knowledge than the moderator?/ A total destruction of his reputation? No thank you, I don't intend to add my knowledge by posting help least I share that member's fate. I will use the forum to gather knowledge but please don't even expect my help.


DANCER,

It's hard to comment on your post without some context. There are over 19,000 threads on this forum, and many members have been banned over the last seven years. If you could provide a link or some reference to the thread you're talking about, perhaps someone could describe the circumstances that would lead to such a disparity of opinions.

Was the purpose of your post just to let us know you intend to take as much from the forum as you can without giving anything back, or did you have some other purpose in mind?

Dave


----------



## glorycloud (Jul 6, 2014)

There are many lurkers here. Most learn without revealing who they are. You have, with one simple
post Dancer, revealed volumes about yourself to me. :roll: 

How sad.


----------



## necromancer (Jul 6, 2014)

maybe a link to this thread can be posted ?

there are no stupid questions is what i have read here many times, or maybe that "black & white" text did not come across right.

they may be talking about (rusty "Gill") ??


----------



## Geo (Jul 6, 2014)

Members may get banned because of several different reasons. One is causing a disruption on the forum. Everyone is free to have and express their opinion but most have the common sense to keep it to themselves when they know for sure its going to be controversial. I have been a member for a few years now and don't know of one member that's been banned for anything other than what they did to their selves. There is a past member that comes to mind, Rusty. He was a long time member and contributed as much as some and more than most but it did not buy him immunity from his own arrogance. He began following another former member in trying to sway people into what I would call alchemy. When the mods tried to talk him down, he became combative and kept the forum in turmoil. Like I said, there are reasons that may not be apparent to a new member why someone is banned.

As for you, you have condemned yourself to forever being a loner on this forum. Should you ever need the help that would have gladly been given, by posting this, you have guaranteed yourself to have to go it alone.


----------



## Palladium (Jul 6, 2014)

What is wrong with people now a days? 
Amazing !


----------



## yar (Jul 6, 2014)

Why you need to know about what transpired between a former member and the moderators is beyond my comprhension! You are not entitled to an explanation of anything!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 6, 2014)

DANCER said:


> I was researching a subject when I came across one that seemed very helpful. I became interested in this member and decided to read all of this member's posts. I was surprised to find that he had been banned from the forum and the first five pages were totally devoted to dis this person. Referring to him as a fraud, troublemaker and much worse. Problem is that all the other pages are devoted to praising him for his helpfulness and this only stops when he makes reference to results that the moderators have disagreed with him. Is this the kind of treatment one can expect if one believes he has more knowledge than the moderator?/ A total destruction of his reputation? No thank you, I don't intend to add my knowledge by posting help least I share that member's fate. I will use the forum to gather knowledge but please don't even expect my help.



It sounds like you are talking about Dr. Poe? If so, he was definitely a fraud. He was loved by the ignorant and dissed by the knowledgeable. I think he has his own website. If you go there, don't bend over.


----------



## solar_plasma (Jul 6, 2014)

> A total destruction of his reputation?



"You are what you write" comes to mind. I've never seen, someone's reputation has been destroyed, but I have seen some people who destroyed their reputation by themselves. I enjoyed reading the disputes between Poe and the moderators, while I learned a lot from what the moderators answered. The problem is, when someone....anyone starts to talk about ormus gold and other nonsense, honestly, it gets hard to know, what is fact and what is fiction at all in his posts. Checking everything is time consuming, and I do not appreciate to waste a day of reading, just to find out it is some useless pseudo theory.


----------



## Geo (Jul 6, 2014)

solar_plasma, there is things that come to the forum that are true and accurate, such as gold in well water. The problem comes from people saying they have the secret to recovering gold from water. All the most common ways of recovery and refining have been covered here on the forum. As new technology becomes available, some one will post it here. If it's bunk, it will soon be called out. Poe was looking for investors plain and simple. A fine fellow here on the forum says that money never goes looking for people.


----------



## DANCER (Jul 7, 2014)

With thousands of posts about almost everything about precious metals and their refining that already exist, I don't see a need to ask for help about anything. This "Dr. Poe" that's been mentioned, I wonder if he wrote anything about tungsten or tungsten acids in his posts. Doesn't matter, I have found him on "All Experts.Com". A private message warned me that even this post might get me banned. I hope not. I still need to know some things about building your own equipment and I don't intend to post any more at all. :roll:


----------



## Geo (Jul 7, 2014)

Sounds like a response to what I said, ok, fair enough. I wont spite anyone trying to better themselves with gaining knowledge but I'm letting you know that you are not gaining any friends here. If this is all you have to offer, I would suggest you don't reply to my response. Others are not as benevolent as I am.

A man plants a garden and tells people that they are welcome to whatever is there, the only thing asked is that you contribute. It's not required but it would be the proper thing to do. Some contribute more than they take and others take without giving anything.This goes on without notice by those that do contribute because there is no expectation of reward. For someone to step up and openly say that they intend to take what the want and proclaim that they will not contribute is somewhat a slap in the face for those that puts in the work.

Read quickly my friend.


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 7, 2014)

DANCER said:


> With thousands of posts about almost everything about precious metals and their refining that already exist, I don't see a need to ask for help about anything. This "Dr. Poe" that's been mentioned, I wonder if he wrote anything about tungsten or tungsten acids in his posts. Doesn't matter, I have found him on "All Experts.Com". A private message warned me that even this post might get me banned. I hope not. I still need to know some things about building your own equipment and I don't intend to post any more at all. :roll:


Amazing!

You come to this venue and spew your messages of hate, then expect that you're going to remain a reader? 

That ain't gonna happen, Nute. I take a dim view of users. 

Bye,bye!

Harold


----------



## solar_plasma (Jul 7, 2014)

Interesting: In a thread from 2013 there was stated Poe is in the Philipines, just like Dancer. Coincidence or causal relation....

Whatever, as common members, we should try not to feed any forum trolls and instead leave them to the mods. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Internet)

It's just quite hard to detect,if it's a troll or someone, who just needs to be put a little back on track.


----------



## glorycloud (Jul 7, 2014)

Thank you Harold!


----------



## Gratilla (Jul 7, 2014)

Geo said:


> Everyone is free to have and express their opinion but most have the common sense to keep it to themselves when they know for sure its going to be controversial.


An interesting paradox. I feel in some respects DANCER is to be commended. It's unfortunate that he stated his intention not to contribute, but as Spock would say, "His logic is impeccable."

This is the kind of thread that it's probably wisest to steer clear of, but I myself have been "victim" to not one but three moderators' ... ... ... ... "enthusiasm".

If their remit is to quash controversy, then they did a pretty good job. If it's to follow up on clearly stated and supported accusations of wrongdoing in line with Harold's advice and instructions, then they fell short.




BTW, I still post in the (technical) forums when I feel I have something constructive to offer.


----------



## Pantherlikher (Jul 7, 2014)

The diversity of mankind is staggering. The ideas, the imaginations, the emotions, the opinions, etc.
I am very glad the moderators feel the need to seek truth in knowledge and not theories or untruths. 

I joined as Poe was passing into his own world. At first I thought he knew it all. Then watched as his arrogance began it's forcefulness. 
Then, when called upon to show proof of claims touted, he simply stated no need to prove and instead attacked with arrogant disregard.

Thank you to all that have become before me to share what is proven. I can only hope to help with the same standards as has been given.

B.S.


----------



## Geo (Jul 7, 2014)

Gratilla said:


> Geo said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone is free to have and express their opinion but most have the common sense to keep it to themselves when they know for sure its going to be controversial.
> ...



You are free to have and express your opinion, but you are also free to accept what ever may happen because of it. Anyone that follows this forum should have a feel for how things work here. This is not a democracy and public opinion has little meaning in the overall scheme of the forum. DANCER threw down the gauntlet with the first post on this thread. If he suspected that it could lead to his getting banned, then he should have kept his opinions to himself. if he was merely here to read and learn without conflict, he could have done that until the forum ended or he did. He choose to voice his opinions and it cost him his chance to do what he said he was here to do. That, to me, is a paradox. To state that he was going to take and not give and then try to explain why it's the forum that is the only thing to stop him from learning and not his own actions. Why not just do it quietly and laugh at us privately instead of proclaiming his intent to everyone?


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 7, 2014)

Shutting down Poe was badly needed. The internet is fraught with all manner of misinformation, which complicates the task of steering those who hope to learn to refine, in a direction that will be fruitful. To come to a forum such as this one, which is represented by skilled and experienced refiners, and propose notions that are yet to be proven, or are known to be false, complicates the work we have in trying to guide those who are eager to learn. Surely you understand that? 

The biggest problem I've identified with this concept, and it's often the root of the problem, is that there are those who _*want*_ to believe whacky ideas, even when they have been proven to be false. These people often resent being closed down, but closed down is a requirement if readers, here, hope to keep this board as a viable tool. Readers generally come here because they seek knowledge. To be advised by one who proposes those pie-in-the-sky ideas serves no one well. Be thankful that there are those, here, who are willing to go to bat in shutting down the kooks.

Harold


----------



## Pantherlikher (Jul 8, 2014)

Thank you again Harold_V
For doing what you do. Harsh it may seem but well worth the price to have what is freely given.

B.S.


----------

